# Dog suddenly stops doing certain tricks.



## waybar (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Our boxer, Bella, has suddenly stopped doing certain tricks. When ever she gets treats, my wife and I ask her to do certain tricks like "shake" and "speak." Shake is the trick we're having the most trouble with. She's been doing this trick since she was very small, then suddenly yesterday when we ask her to shake she jumps back and forth and barks at us.  

What would cause Bella to do this? Also today, she was resistant to the "sit" command. 

Help!


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I'm definitely no expert, but how old is your dog? Is it possible that she is starting to experience some hearing loss and doesn't understand what you are asking of her? 

Also could be just a rebellious stage where she is testing you?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Not wanting to shake or sit makes me think she's experiencing discomfort in her hindquarters (hips?lower back?) if the dog has always done this and suddenly won't there has to be a reason and providing these tricks were pretty consistent I would be off to the vet to check for pain or discomfort.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

If your dog checks out okay, I would suspect:

a.) the treats you are using aren't reinforcing enough
b.) your cue isn't clear
c.) your dog is not clear on what exactly is being reinforced
or
c.) the behavior has regressed and needs to be broken down and retrained

If this were my dog I would also try breaking up the pattern of tricks, and teaching some new ones.


----------



## waybar (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, guys. Bella is six months old.

*Update: This morning she would shake for me but not my wife. Weird, huh? I'm currently uploading a video to youtube showing Bella doing tricks. The video is about 2 months old, but it shows exactly how we cue her to perform tricks. Maybe the video will shed light something we are doing wrong.

-note that in the video she doesn't immediately get a treat after she does her tricks, but that was a one time thing. She always gets a treat immediately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YMyZzJFcOc


----------



## slickooz (Mar 9, 2010)

or maybe she just doesnt want to do it at that particular time. if she able to do other tricks and not just a few, there shouldnt be a problem with its hearing.


----------



## k-9 (Mar 10, 2010)

All dogs go through a "rebellious mode." for most dogs rebellion stages hit at about 8 months (that being average) but mine started at 4 months but i quickly nipped that habbit. Just use positive reinforcement when training, praise and treat. Some time treats dont fully motivate your dog, when it comes to praising have two typs of contact, him leaning on you and you rubbing his chest exc. sometimes get down on the ground and roll around with him and play; this helps form abond of him WANTING to do commands because he knows he gets a ton of praise when he does do it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> She always gets a treat immediately.


Personally I think that's part of your problem. She doesn't need nor deserve a cookie every time she performs an action.

I think you need to get her on a variable schedule when you reward because it sounds to me like she will no longer perform the action unless she is positive she will get a treat afterwards (She needs to see the cookie before she'll comply with your command).


----------

